# Two Women Killed By Wolves



## Sportingman1954 (Jan 31, 2015)

Next to Uzbekistan and
below Kyrgystan .North East
Afghanistan borders.The
Kajikistani people are very
hardy. Wolves kill many in
this area.Few if any have
firearms or any protection
Ex Soviet(USSR)Satellite countries
are all having wolf problems
along with ramping poaching.
Mankind encroaching on
their territory.


----------

